
PM of Canada Wants to Bring in a Basic Annual Income to Replace Social Insurance [pdf] - pj_mukh
http://convention.liberal.ca/files/2014/02/Priority-Resolutions-EN.pdf
======
ZeroGravitas
Is it actually the PM that's suggesting this? What's the significance of the
group named at the bottom right of each proposal?

All the proposals I skimmed through seemed too sensible to be official
government policies, even allowing for Canada being better than most.

~~~
pj_mukh
The document is the 'goals' set by the Liberal party to be achieved federally
if they came to power (which they did!). Presumably suggested by the delegates
of the provinces mentioned in 2014. There is no guarantee that the Liberals
will actually meet these goals, however, they do have a straight-up majority
to do whatever they want. So they have less excuses.

